# Ophthalmology 92014 and 99213



## lbrown1 (May 31, 2013)

I have a question about billing these 2 codes during the same visit.  Is it allowed?  I would think not, that now 92014 is one of the more specific office visit code for Ophthalmology, but I'm not sure.  Please let me know.  Thanks!!


----------



## mitchellde (May 31, 2013)

no they are somewhat interchangeable but you could not bill both even with a modifier.


----------



## lbrown1 (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

